# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Խոշտանգումներ վրացական բանտում

## Ձայնալար

Վրաստանյան «9-րդ ալիք» և «Մաեստրո» հեռուստաալիքները եթերում դաժան ծեծի և բռնաբարության ցնցող կադրեր են ցուցադրել` հայտարարելով, որ իրենց տրամադրության տակ ունեն Գլդանսկի բանտում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի ողջ նյութերը: Հեռուստաալիքները հաղորդել են, որ կադրերն իրենց է փոխանցել բանտի նախկին աշխատակիցը, ով ներկայումս Բելգիայում է գտնվում

Վրաստանի պատժամիջոցների իրականացման նախարար Խաթունա Կալմախելիձեն հրաժարական է տվել: 

«Ինձ համար վրդովեցուցիչ է այն, ինչը կատարվել է թիվ 8 քրեակատարողական հաստատությունում», - ասել է Կալմախելիձեն: «Իմ կառավարման տարիներին ձգտել եմ, որպեսզի մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանված լինեն, բայց, երեւում է, այդ ջանքերը բավարար չէին», - հավելել է նա, գրում է  «Գռուզիա Օնլայնը»:

Վրաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպանը կոչ է արել Վրաստանի իշխանություններին լիարժեք  հետաքննություն իրականացնել Գլդանիի բանտում իրադարձությունների հետ կապված եւ պատժել մեղավորներին:
«Կառավարությանը կոչ ենք անում իրականցնել լիարժեք եւ թափանցիկ հետաքննություն եւ ապահովել, որպեսզի մեղավորները կարճ ժամկետներում կանգնեն արդարադատության առջեւ»,-նշվում է ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան հայտարարության մեջ:

Այսօր առավոտյան Վրաստանի իրավապահները հայ-վրացական սահմանի մոտ ձերբակալել են սպային, ով նկարահանել էր Թբիլիսիի N8 բանտում քաղբանտարկյալներին ստորացնող տեսարաններ:

Այս մասին լրագրողներին տեղեկացրել է սպայի իրավաբան Սալոմե Աբուլաձեն: Իրավաբանի խոսքերով` Ակոբիան ձերբակալվել է հայ-վրացական սահմանի Սադախլոյի մաքսային անցակետի մոտ: 

Թբիլիսիում, ինչպես եւ մի քանի այլ քաղաքներում  (Քութաիսի, Բաթում, Փոթի, Զուգդիդի) բողոքի ակցիաներ են տեղի ունենում: 

Վրաստանի իշխանություններն արդեն ոստիկանության պարեկային ստորաբաժանումներ են ուղարկել բանտեր՝ այնտեղի աշխատակազմերին փոխարինելու համար: Բանտերի ընդունարաններում սկսվել է հարազատների հետ կալանավորների՝ հերթից դուրս տեսակցությունների ցուցակագրումը:  Այս նախաձեռնության հեղինակը Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին է: 

«Մեզ շատ զարմացրեց և վրդովեցրեց Վրաստանի բանտերում տեղի ունեցածը, թե ինչպե~ս են բանտարկյալներին նվաստացնում: Հատկանշական է, որ երեկ տեսանյութ էլ էր տարածվել, որտեղ երևում է, որ կալանավորվածների թվում հայ կա»,- Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Թբիլիսիի հայկական ասամբլեայի համակարգող, «Բազմազգ Վրաստան» հասարակական կազմակերպության նախագահ Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանը:
Նա նշեց, որ թեև վստահ չեն, սակայն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այդ անձը Հայաստանի քաղաքացի է. «Քանի որ այն լեզվով, որով նա խոսում է՝ ո՛չ Ջավախքի, ո՛չ էլ Թբիլիսիի խոսակցական լեզուն չէ»,- ասաց նա:
Ըստ Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանի, Վրաստանում Հայաստանի դեսպանատունը պետք է զբաղվի այս հարցով և պարզի վրացական բանտերում գտնվող իր քաղաքացիների վիճակը:

Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանը նաև նկատեց, որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հիմնական մասը վրացական բանտերում են հայտնվում՝ համաձայն այդ երկրում գործող գրավյալ տարածքների օրենքի՝ սահմանային խախտման պատճառով:
«Շատ մարդիկ գալիս են Վրաստան՝ անտեղյակ լինելով, որ գործում է նման օրենք: Նրանց անձնագրում կա շտամպ, որ անցել են Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի սահմանը՝ Ռուսաստանի կողմից, ինչը Վրաստանի օրենքով արգելվում է և քրեորեն պատժելի է»,- բացատրեց նա և հավելեց, որ նման դեպքերում վրացական օրենքը նախատեսում է 5 տարի ազատազրկում:

ՀՀ Արտաքին գործերի նախարարության մամուլի խոսնակ Տիգրան Բալայանը Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ ՀՀ ԱԳՆ-ն տվյալներ ունի վրացական բանտերում գտնվող հայ կալանավորների մասին, սակայն այս պահին չեն կարող դրանք ներկայացնել:

*Ուշադրություն՝ տեսանյութերը պարունակում է բռնության տեսարաններ և հայհոյանքներ։*

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*






Աղբյուրներ՝

epress.am
news.am
shamshyan.com
ilur.am
tert.am

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012), Moonwalker (20.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Բոչկա են գլորում բոյով ախպորս վրա, ես դրանց .....  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

Սրանց սաղի համապատասխան տեղը պիտի ճղես! :Angry2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վրաստանի ՆԳ նախարը հրաժարական է տվել

Արդեն երկրորդ նախարարն ա հրաժարական տալի, իսկ մեզ մոտ սենց բան լիներ երևի մի երկու բանտային հսկիչի նկատողություն կտային ու վերջ:

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), keyboard (21.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.09.2012), sarhov (22.09.2012), VisTolog (21.09.2012), Հայկօ (21.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Միլիարդատեր Իվանիշվիլին հորդորել է Սաակաշվիլիին հրաժարական տալ

Ասում եմ չէ, բոչկա են գլորում բոյովի վրա:

Ես սրա վերջն եմ ւզում տենամ, թե ոնց են խզարվելու ոմանք  :LOL:

----------


## sarhov

Բա որ մեր գաղութներից հանկարծ մի վիդեո հայտնվեր, գերմանական կոնցլագերները դրախտ կթվային.. 

սրանք գոնե էնքան նամուս ունեն հրաժարական են տալիս, իսկ մեր պաշտպանության նախարարի վեջը չէր երբ մեր բանակի վիդեոները տարածվեցին, որտեղ խմած հրամանատարը չռփում էր զինվորին...էլ բանակում խաղաղ պայմաներում զոհված ու խոշտանգված երիտասարդների մասին չասեմ. ծանր ու ուրիշ թեմա ա

----------


## keyboard

> *Սաակաշվիլին հայտարարել է, թե Վրաստանի փլուզման ծրագիրը տապալվել է*
> Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեյիլ Սաակաշվիլին կիրակի օրը Բաթումիի ընտրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ անդրադարձել է վերջին օրերին վրացական Գլդանի բանտում աննախադեպ կտտանքների մասին տեսանյութերի տարածմանն ու հասարակության վրդովմունքին, նշելով, թե Վրաստանի փլուզման ծրագիրը ձախողվել է:
> Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է «newsgeorgia.ru» կայքը
> 
> «Կառավարության լրիվ կամ մասնակի փլուզման, հասարակության կատարյալ բարոյազրկման, բախումների հրահրման, բանտարկյալների զանգվածային բողոքի ծրագիրը, որը ոմանց զենք վերցնելու ու ընտրություններից հետո, եթե իրենց արդյունքը չգոհացներ, գործողություններ իրականացնելու հնարավորությունը տապալվել է: Այդ մասին ես հայտարարում եմ վստահաբար», - ասել է Սակաշվիկլին:
> 
> Միաժամանակ, երկրի ղեկավարը հայտարարել է, թե իրենց հաջողվել է փախողել ծրագիրը ժամանակից շուտ, և կառավարությունը վճռական է տրամադրված երկրի առաջընթացն ու զարգացումը շարունակելու հարցում:
> 
> «Մենք մտահոգված ենք, սակայն ոչ մեկին թույլ չենք տա Վրաստանին հետ քաշել անցյալ և այդ թվում սադրանքների միջոցով: Վրաստանում ոչինչ չի կարող սասանել օրենքի գերակայությունը»,-ասել է Սաակաշվիլին:
> ...


panorama.am

----------

Bruno (24.09.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Վրդովված եմ ու շոկի մեջ տարածված կադրերից։ Առայժմ մի քիչ նաև շփոթված։

Բայց մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ, ավելի լավ ա բանտում գողին բռնաբարեն, քան թե ամբողջ երկիրը Ռուսաստանը կզցրած պահի։ (© իմը չի)

----------

keyboard (26.09.2012), Աթեիստ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Վրդովված եմ ու շոկի մեջ տարածված կադրերից։ Առայժմ մի քիչ նաև շփոթված։
> 
> Բայց մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ, *ավելի լավ ա բանտում գողին բռնաբարեն, քան թե ամբողջ երկիրը Ռուսաստանը կզցրած պահի*։ (© իմը չի)


Անկապ ու անտրամաբանական համեմատություն ա ճիշտն ասած  :Pardon:

----------

Արէա (26.09.2012), Նետ (26.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Անկապ ու անտրամաբանական համեմատություն ա ճիշտն ասած


Վստա՞հ ես։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ 5 օրից Վրաստանում ընտրություններ են ու հենց ընտրություններից առաջ հայտնվեցին այդ կադրերը, որոնք արդեն 6 ամիս ա պահում են...

----------

keyboard (26.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե վստահը ո՞րն ա ես այդպես եմ կարծում  :Jpit: 

Քո գրածից ստացվում ա, որ կամ պետք ա Ռուսաստանը կզցրած պահի, կամ պետք ա բանտում բռնաբարեն։ Ի դեպ դու չգիտես բռնաբարվող ա գող ա, թե ինչ ա ու գրածիդ մեջ արդարացնող նրբերանգ եմ նկատում, յանի գողին հասնում ա։

Արտ, երբ ա հայտնվում ու ինչի ա հայտնվումը կապ չունի, փաստն էն ա, որ խնդիրը կա։ 

Ինչպես նաև փաստն էն ա, որ երկրում գործում են ընդդիմադիր կողմնորոշում ունեցող հեռուստաալիքներ, որոնք իրենց թույլ են տալիս ցույց տալ էդ վիդեոները ու որ էդ մի միջադեպից հետո 2 նախարար հրաժարակն են տալիս։ Էս փաստերն էլ խոսում են նրա մասին, որ Վրաստանը ի վիճակի ա շտկել նման պրոբլեմները։

----------

Tig (27.09.2012), Աթեիստ (27.09.2012), Հայկօ (26.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2012)

----------

